# Looking at this smoker.



## boozer (Sep 19, 2013)

They are asking $1350, But I'm a pretty good haggler. Apparently it has new tires too. I've only seen the pics and haven't looked at it yet. Any advice? should I go for it?


----------



## emsbbq62 (Sep 19, 2013)

Booz,

Seems like a lot of money for a thin walled non-insulated homemade smoker.  Something you'll have to look at in person.  New tires are nice, but the smoker...I don't know.

Ed


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 19, 2013)

Notice the tires and wheels did not get a photo op. I would pass if it was me.  Five hundred with free delivery for a good haggler.


----------



## boozer (Sep 19, 2013)

Delivery is not a concern for me. When I go to put eyes on it, I will be in my truck or my van. I will be able to tug it home either way, no problem. I work in construction, and I'm used to pulling trailers. I don't think I can talk em down to 500 though. I'm opening my food truck co. in the spring, and I need a trailer smoker to cook with on-site. Also, I need the smoker soon, so i can familiarize myself with it, before I take it to the streets. It has a face that looks like a frog, thats a selling point for me, since it will be on display for customers. Also It's the most cooker for the money that I've been able to find locally. I will go look at it, take some pics of my own, and have some more input later. thanks for the good advice, I at least have a haggling starting point now.


----------



## boozer (Sep 19, 2013)

One thing I dont like, looks like the lid has prop rods instead of a counterweight.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 21, 2013)

Why the 2 chimneys? 

How even is the temperature across the grid(s)? 

How hard is it to keep the temperature/fire going? 

How much fuel will it consume?

Why does the owner/builder want to sell it?

Many, many more questions that I would want answered before I offer more than scrap metal price, but those are a good place to start...

I wouldn't worry too much about those "props" instead of a counterweight.  They look like the hydraulic-type that are used on car hatch back doors.  I have 2 smokers that use them, and they work very well.


----------



## boozer (Sep 21, 2013)

All great questions bob, I will keep them in mind when I talk to the guy tomorrow.
Presumably, the 2 chimneys are aesthetic, I would prefer one larger one opposite side from the firebox, As that is what I am more used to. Might only need to use that one anyway. I also saw your post about the biscuit test, and thought it was a great idea. so I think I will bring some of the type wood that i like to use, biscuits, and my own thermometers to give this thing a quick test run before I consider buying it.


----------



## boozer (Sep 21, 2013)

There is also this one. It's a similar style, but obviously brand new. From different people. They want 2700.  I've seen a couple of these around town, apparently they sell a lot. the firebox looks pretty small, and right between the hitch and storage boxes though,


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 21, 2013)

I would look at proven designs.  Yeah, they will cost more, but in the long run...

This one looks like they were interested in symmetry more than utility.  Looks don't matter nearly as much as utility.


----------



## boozer (Sep 21, 2013)

Agreed. I keep looking at the firebox location on this one and thinking, that will not be fun to clean out.  the grate setup looks weird too. The wife likes this one (cause it's purdy) But she's not the one who has to cook with it. Thanks for the advice, Bob. If it weren't halfway across the country, Id just buy a smoker from you!


----------



## LoweJ82 (Sep 21, 2013)

is the first a RF smoker ?


----------



## boozer (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't thinks so. I assume if it was it would be mentioned in the ad. That would explain the near-side chimney though.


----------



## Bosko (Sep 21, 2013)

These double smoke stack designs are new to me, The whole principal behind an offset smoker is to draw the smoke and heat across the grill surface.

These look as though the heat would escape to fast or just sit there and just act as a charcoal grill.
Not sure...my 2 cents..........


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 21, 2013)

Bosko said:


> These double smoke stack designs are new to me, The whole principal behind an offset smoker is to draw the smoke and heat across the grill surface.
> 
> These look as though the heat would escape to fast or just sit there and just act as a charcoal grill.
> Not sure...my 2 cents..........


Yep, exactly.

I almost had a smoker built that could have been a "typical" offset, but with tuning plates, OR, by moving the tuning plates all together and adding another smaller plate, could be converted to a reverse flow. I would have had to completely seal off the stack that wasn't in use (and make sure I got the correct one), but then I was introduced to the design on my Stump's Smokers MONSTER, so I let that idea die from lack of interest. AND ordered the Monster.:partyman:

I don't see how the double stacks could work. If in the second model, there are two separate cooking chambers as well as 2 completely separate fireboxes, that could work, but that fire box looks too small to control 2 different cooking chambers.

Just trying to help reduce heartache and needless expenses.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes that appears to be a not very good location for a firebox. Zero to none of boy big catering/vending types around here cook on site. They bring it with em. Ok to set up a good smellng pit to lead em to believe it was cooked on site maybe. Use the pit to heat it back up. That should work.


----------



## boozer (Sep 21, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Yes that appears to be a not very good location for a firebox. Zero to none of boy big catering/vending types around here cook on site. They bring it with em. Ok to set up a good smellng pit to lead em to believe it was cooked on site maybe. Use the pit to heat it back up. That should work.


 Exactly. some of the quick cooks (sausage, wings) will be cooked on site, but this smoker is mostly for show. Although I hope to need the extra cooking capacity, between my char-griller and BGES, I can cook quite a bit of food at home, and save a lot of fuel that way. The best BBQ truck guy in town is retiring, and I hope to fill that space. That's how he does it as well, he's been very helpful, the dude was a schoolteacher before going pro BBQ, and he can't help himself from giving a free lesson with every sammitch!  I feel confident about the food, and the business plan, But these big smokers, I have 0 experience with them. The guy I mentioned won't sell his, can't say I blame him It's pretty sweet.


----------



## boozer (Sep 21, 2013)

Talk about curb appeal, huh? Hard to drive by this thing without stopping to check it out. I'm not looking to copy this guy though, But a smoker that I can transport and show off will be important.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Sep 21, 2013)

boozer said:


> I don't thinks so. I assume if it was it would be mentioned in the ad. That would explain the near-side chimney though.


 
I was thinking if you had to weld in a plate to modify it to a RF to better suit your needs along with chopping off and filling the hole of the far chimney it would be some bargaining power.

Good luck in your adventure!


----------



## boozer (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought it looked like both chimneys are equipped with baffles. Either way, that is haggling ammo, great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Max1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Look on Craigs List, you may be able to find a good one within a couple of hundred of miles.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Sep 22, 2013)

that's what I was about to mention myself, I ran a search just last night in my city for only the word smoker and more than a few popped up.


----------



## boozer (Sep 22, 2013)

That's where I found the 2 smokers in the pics above.There were several more in the city/burbs, but these were the only 2 that were less than $5000, and not complete scrap metal trash. Believe me, I will be checking craigslist daily, for the right cooker to come along!


----------



## Max1 (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know man. It looks kinda rickety, cheap. You may want to look around a bit more. You also have the option of building your own. Find a cheap trailer, and a few 55 gallon drums. And it might turn out better, and cost you alot less.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2013)

Not sure why a smart person wouldn't want my dear Fred. He is up for adoption to a nice family this week for only 3,500. Bring an airtank. His tires look a little low. 

The Lexington Collection


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 22, 2013)

Max said:


> I don't know man. It looks kinda rickety, cheap. You may want to look around a bit more. You also have the option of building your own. Find a cheap trailer, and a few 55 gallon drums. And it might turn out better, and cost you alot less.


 You can make an EXCELLENT UDS for about $100 out of a drum.  It's a vertical, not horizontal, but your capacity is basically only limited by your ingenuity.


----------



## boozer (Sep 22, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure why a smart person wouldn't want my dear Fred. He is up for adoption to a nice family this week for only 3,500. Bring an airtank. His tires look a little low.
> 
> The Lexington Collection


Did you forget our conversation the other day about me wanting a smoker that will draw customers? That thing (I'm sure it works great), is f-ing hideous!


----------



## boozer (Sep 22, 2013)

Bob In Fla. said:


> You can make an EXCELLENT UDS for about $100 out of a drum.  It's a vertical, not horizontal, but your capacity is basically only limited by your ingenuity.


 My first smoker was made from a metal trashcan. a few inches of sand in the bottom, some brackets for the racks, I even drilled some holes to put a piece of rebar through it for a rotisserie. It was the same style my dad used for many, many years. (he now cooks on one of those digital Bradley puck smokers. I always tell him his food tastes like sawdust, but it's actually pretty good.) I don't really want to build a smoker, I suck at welding (or so I was told by my former coworkers at Cardinal Fence co.) I'm looking for a turnkey trailer smoker.


----------



## Max1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Even if you suck at it, you have other options still. Personally I would build my own, then it is the way you want it, not the way some jackass has done it. And doing it yourself, you know that it will work because you put your experiences into it. Even if you can't weld, you can always find someone that will weld for you, and it is usually at a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2013)

Hideous huh?  He draws up yups with money like a fly to honey. I will give you a bunch of trophies to glue on top. That should work. Let me know.


----------



## boozer (Sep 22, 2013)

I thought it was a pic of a cleanup crew hauling a fridge away from an apartment fire! On closer inspection, that's a nice smoker. But ft worth is too far away for me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2013)

Well best of fortunes on the hunt. Have you considered all the down sides to trying to cook on site?  Where do a person wash hands and make poo etc? Not many right minded folks do it much. Hoping there is a serious shortage of health goons in your area and stuff like that.


----------



## boozer (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks BW! All ofthe food trucks I've looked at are equipped with a sink, Although,(legal) waste water disposal is a bit of a pain it looks like. As far as taking a dump, that will have to be done at the nearest place of business, no pooping (or peeing) in the sink! And like i said, I wasn't really planning on cooking a whole lot on site,  we just want a smoker there kicking out some enticing aromas to hopefully draw some hungry customers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 24, 2013)

Now that is a solid strategy. Smart thinking. Deucus tectum..which means in Latin.."bring it with you"..lol. Show pit to heat it up and put out some smells is a great plan.


----------



## boozer (Sep 25, 2013)

Smoker #1 may be a bust, this morning I asked the lady if I could come look at it tonight, she said sure. Then I asked her if I could bring some wood an fire it up, to see how it works. She never texted me back....the search continues.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 27, 2013)

Can't believe she wouldnt let you test cook a few butts on there. Dang sellers are getting too snooty huh?


----------



## boozer (Sep 27, 2013)

I know! Who would turn that down? I told her I'd even bring the beer and tater salad, and to make sure her old man wasn't around, we'd have a great time....
She never responded. whatever, her loss! But, seriously all I wanted was to get a fire going in it, And maybe do bobinfla's biscuit test, just to see if it is even a functioning cooker.


----------



## boozer (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyways, I've given up on trying to buy a cheap used smoker on craiglist. I'm just going to spend the money for a new one. I  Did some interweb window shopping, 2 stood out to me, the Lang 60" deluxe, or the Stump's RF 3x5. Both are around $3500. Does anyone here have any other suggestions, or experience with/opinions about the 2 smokers I mentioned?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 28, 2013)

I have owned enough offset creosote factories to know I do not want another.  I vote for the Stumps. I love the way they try to obey the laws of physics on those things. Backwoods also makes a reasonable facsimile of a tight burning upright. Went to a little cookoff the other day and noticed several comp folks using and recommending some from this company. They make one which mounts into receiver hitch of the pickup. Looked very kewlish and handy.  https://www.facebook.com/pages/R-O-Smokers/148655025229682


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 28, 2013)

Lookey here, who just bought a Stumps...

No, it's NOT the RF 3 X 5 you mentioned.  I do know someone in SouthEast Texas with a Stump's 3X5 for sale, though.


----------



## boozer (Sep 28, 2013)

Tommy Chong and Dodgers pitcher Brian Wilson? Didn't know they were hunting/BBQ buddies.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 28, 2013)

boozer said:


> Tommy Chong and Dodgers pitcher Brian Wilson? Didn't know they were hunting/BBQ buddies.


 Ya might need to step away from that bottle for a little while...

Just sayin'...


----------



## boozer (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, it was a guess, apparently inaccurate. My second guess is a ZZ-TOP cover band, sans drummer?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 29, 2013)

boozer said:


> Well, it was a guess, apparently inaccurate. My second guess is a ZZ-TOP cover band, sans drummer?


 Duck Dynasty - Duck Dynasty: PHIL-osophies - CEO for a Day - YouTube


----------



## boozer (Sep 30, 2013)

Ohhh, them dudes. Sorry, I'm not too familiar with that show, except that every gas station in town sells duck dynasty shirts, hats, stickers, etc. Haven't had much time for tv watching lately (except football!). Most of my free time now goes into getting this food truck going. It's a lot of work, and I havent even started yet! Thanks for the advice Bob, looks like so far 2 for stumps 0 for lang.
The lang is $150 dollars cheaper though, and they quoted me $600 to ship. Haven't gotten a shipping quote from stump's yet.


----------



## boozer (Oct 3, 2013)

A friend's brother in law owns Hickory BBQ and grill in MI. Apparently he has a lang 84 for sale for $3900. I guess he is planning a hunting trip to NE this winter, and hopefully can tug it down here. Calling him tomorrow.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you get any quotes from the Back Woods folks? They are cajones from down in the Swamps. Prob closer to ship. I might stop by and bring it to you for 600 bucks. Or you could get a local drunk welder to tack you up a rectangular upright box and make your own. I would not take a Lang if they were free.


----------



## boozer (Oct 4, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I would not take a Lang if they were free.


 Why not?


----------



## boozer (Oct 4, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Or you could get a local drunk welder to tack you up a rectangular upright box and make your own.


 There's no shortage of drunk welders here, the problem is, nobody uses the vertical box smokers around here, except for famous dave's and the last thing I want is to be associated with their god-awful food.


----------

